
Seth Godin's new book calls Paul Graham the "best in the world" [PDF] - Alex3917
http://www.changethis.com/34.01.TheDip
======
nickb
So where does he mention Paul?!

BS, attention/karma grabbing title...

~~~
Alex3917
It's in the last page of the hardcover book, but not the PDF.

The title is attention grabbing, but then again I suspect his name is in the
book to for the very purpose of grabbing attention. :-)

edit: god forbid anyone actually read the book/manifesto for the purpose of
learning something.

~~~
henning
THREAD DOES NOT DELIVER. :/

------
Alex3917
The link points to the manifesto, which is sort of the spark notes version of
the book. I bought the actual book today and read it in an hour. Awesome.

------
michelson01
scribd link to flashpaper version: <http://www.scribd.com/doc/50745/seth-
godin-mentions-paul-graham-in-his-book>

~~~
michelson01
yeah he doesn't actually mention Paul in this pdf, it turns out

